# Which tweeter would you get?



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

To match 2 Seas W22NY001 (http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=72&Itemid=96) for an MTM setup

Vifa XT25TG30-04 (http://www.tymphany.com/xt25tg30-04-0)
or
Seas T29CF-002 Crescendo (http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=59&Itemid=83)
or
ScanSpeak R2904/7000-09 Ring Radiator (http://www.tymphany.com/r2904-700009)


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

The seas tweeter I dont know anything about. Ive heard good things about the scanspeak. The vifa ive heard good things also, but was told that it should be crossed a little higher than normal. Ive never used ant of them, but Im seriously considering the vifa for my next project. Other than that I dont have any useful info...good luck


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Ive used both the Vifa and SS for years, the latter is more detailed but has a very narrow axis. The Vifa is almost as good for roughly 10 times less money. Both are fantastic drivers. But the Vifa is a much better bang for the buck. Seas however, makes drivers which usually match very well together, so for this design I'd lean towards the Seas.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Aye Carumba, those are some heavy duty drivers you're looking at! :rubeyes:

I really can't even add much to this, but I can throw a monkey wrench into the machinery: :demon:

Someone with whom I have a great deal of respect recently made a new set of speakers for himself, pulling out the wallet way more than he originally intended. He ended up going with the Morel 110's.

And another tweet that gets a lot of play that I've see are the Hiquphon tweets.

Both drivers are in the $220 range and, at least to me, are more in line with the cost of the mid/woofers you're going to use. For reference, the mids my friend used with his speakers were some Skaaning drivers that were ~$385/each (I think it was something like that.. could be a little more or less).

Then again, I haven't actually heard any of the drivers mentioned yet.

JCD


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

i'm looking to use a vifa XT19 because i reckon the xt series are hard to beat for price vs performance (at least on paper )
jason


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

yes the price of the xt25 is amazing compared to the others and its frequency response (on paper) is great, now I'm hesitating if I should get 4 or 2 (2 in each bookshelf or 1).... 

Would 1 keep up with the 2 Seas 8"


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

anyone? 

2 xt25 for each bookshlef or 1 to match 2 8" seas w22ny001?


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

JCD said:


> Aye Carumba, those are some heavy duty drivers you're looking at! :rubeyes:
> 
> I really can't even add much to this, but I can throw a monkey wrench into the machinery: :demon:
> 
> ...


thats good to know, thx, How did the morel sounds? do you know at what frequency he had it crossed at?


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

i would think that that one vifa tweeter would match well with two 8" seas


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

SQBubble said:


> thats good to know, thx, How did the morel sounds? do you know at what frequency he had it crossed at?


I haven't heard them (he lives in a different state) but he LOVES them. In fact, he says his current rig is the best set of speakers he's ever heard. And he's heard a LOT.

As for the frequency, I can't recall specifics, but I'm sure they were in the typical 2k-2.5k range.

JCD


----------

